# Keeping guinea pigs outside?



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I want your opinions on this because on another forum I was just viewing it seemed like everyone hated the idea but would you/do you keep guinea pigs outside. If I end up doing this I would buy a wood cage, seal up the side (it has mesh on one part of the side) wrap an old quilt around it and then have a plastic cover and in summer I would open the cover during the day and close during nights, I would add an extra layer of mesh on the front so cats can't come and bother them. In summer I would also add a tile of marble or something to keep them cool if it gets too hot. Is his all acceptable or am I being cruel? I had a rabbit for 7 years and it was kept outside, went around the garden every day and slept in his hutch and he was fine all that time, in addition to all of this my house is positioned so at around 9am the sun doesn't shine where the cage would be any more so isnt that a good thing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

can't comment i'm afraid as my piggies are indoor ones only!! i'm too much of a softie to have them living outside


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I used to keep mine outside in the past. They were fine. As long as you make sure they are warm enough, and the cage is fox-proof, then I don't see why it shouldn't be ok


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I wouldn't purely because I would be less inclined to go and play with them and would hate cleaning it out in this weather... I mean I would obviously but it wouldn't be as fun and I probably wouldn't enjoy them as much.

Edit to add: I live in the Outer Hebrides though so, you know... there's no such thing as summer here


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

Our guinea pigs were fine kept outside  As with our rabbits, we used to fetch them indoors during the winter.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Guine pigs are not suited to our climate, they do not do well outside and should be lept indoors, if you want to keep them outside then they would need to be in an insulated shed, a hutch would not suffice.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

My guinea pigs are kept outside.


----------



## xCrazyPetsx (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi! I have kept my past piggies outside and they were fine. I see no problem in keeping them outside but you will need to make sure that:
They are kept in a sheltered place in your garden
Have lots of warm bedding in winter
There cage/shed/house is fox proof
You give them attention
You clean them out even on the bad weather day

That's all 
Hope this helped!
xCrazyPetsx


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Nagini said:


> can't comment i'm afraid as my piggies are indoor ones only!! i'm too much of a softie to have them living outside


Haha, I would love to have mine indoors but they'd be outside until I eventually get my own bedroom (not long now, loft is getting done)


fatrat said:


> I used to keep mine outside in the past. They were fine. As long as you make sure they are warm enough, and the cage is fox-proof, then I don't see why it shouldn't be ok


I don't think there are foxes near me, I live in a built up area and have never seen them before, but I will still be taking precaughtions, I am putting 4 bolts on the cage and covering the mesh at night, then covering in a sheet or tarpaulin.


halfeatenapple said:


> I wouldn't purely because I would be less inclined to go and play with them and would hate cleaning it out in this weather... I mean I would obviously but it wouldn't be as fun and I probably wouldn't enjoy them as much.
> 
> Edit to add: I live in the Outer Hebrides though so, you know... there's no such thing as summer here


I understand what you mean, I think I'd play with them equally as much as if they were indoors, I'd probably play with them more because I'd feel a bit guilty keepi them outdoors


Nat88 said:


> Our guinea pigs were fine kept outside  As with our rabbits, we used to fetch them indoors during the winter.


Thanks for the reply 


Lil Miss said:


> Guine pigs are not suited to our climate, they do not do well outside and should be lept indoors, if you want to keep them outside then they would need to be in an insulated shed, a hutch would not suffice.


I am planning to buy a shed, just a small one for them to live in, I should have it part way into autumn.


kate_7590 said:


> My guinea pigs are kept outside.


Thanks for the reply 


xCrazyPetsx said:


> Hi! I have kept my past piggies outside and they were fine. I see no problem in keeping them outside but you will need to make sure that:
> They are kept in a sheltered place in your garden
> Have lots of warm bedding in winter
> There cage/shed/house is fox proof
> ...


The place they would be is next to my house which is quite sheltered, I will give them loads of bedding and hay, it will be made fox proof, they will get soooo much love and I will clean them out no matter the weather


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We have five in large hutches in the shed but with the terribly cold winters now we aren't having any more piggies unless they are inside ones. We put loads of hay in the bedding part, covered hutches with thick quilts, cardboard boxes stuffed with hay inside the hutches, and a snuggle safe each but still feel it wasn't enough. I have 3 piggies inside already and have no room for anymore cages but any future guinea pigs will all be inside ones.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a bit late to this thread but when we had guinea pigs many, many years ago they lived outside in hutches, which were within a shed and were absolutely fine. We used to have a big old warm blanket that was pulled over the hutches at night, I guess it was a home-made version of the cage covers you get these days. In the nice weather they were put outside into their runs, but also had a run built inside the shed.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> I'm a bit late to this thread but when we had guinea pigs many, many years ago they lived outside in hutches, which were within a shed and were absolutely fine. We used to have a big old warm blanket that was pulled over the hutches at night, I guess it was a home-made version of the cage covers you get these days. In the nice weather they were put outside into their runs, but also had a run built inside the shed.


Not too late, What I have decided to do is get a shed in September when it begins to get cold again and get a double stacked cage, then I will split the shed (where the door starts) and then I will have a part where I can sit and watch them on my ipad and they have a nice little run. I will also insulate it before the cold weather gets here!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

ours lived outside all year round, they had a protective cover over the hutch in winter and we wrapped the water bottles in bubble wrap to prevent them freezing.


----------



## Catherinewilson (Jul 24, 2015)

Cherpi said:


> I want your opinions on this because on another forum I was just viewing it seemed like everyone hated the idea but would you/do you keep guinea pigs outside. If I end up doing this I would buy a wood cage, seal up the side (it has mesh on one part of the side) wrap an old quilt around it and then have a plastic cover and in summer I would open the cover during the day and close during nights, I would add an extra layer of mesh on the front so cats can't come and bother them. In summer I would also add a tile of marble or something to keep them cool if it gets too hot. Is his all acceptable or am I being cruel? I had a rabbit for 7 years and it was kept outside, went around the garden every day and slept in his hutch and he was fine all that time, in addition to all of this my house is positioned so at around 9am the sun doesn't shine where the cage would be any more so isnt that a good thing?


I have kept Rabbits and Guinea Pigs outside for many years without any issues, Just as long as you have a decent well made hutch (visit here rabbithutchworld.co.uk) For examples, this site will deliver FREE Within the UK "Mainland" and they are cheap. It may also be worth considering purchasing a weather proof well ventilated hutch cover.

I hope my advise helps....


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Catherinewilson said:


> I have kept Rabbits and Guinea Pigs outside for many years without any issues, Just as long as you have a decent well made hutch (visit here rabbithutchworld.co.uk) For examples, this site will deliver FREE Within the UK "Mainland" and they are cheap. It may also be worth considering purchasing a weather proof well ventilated hutch cover.
> 
> I hope my advise helps....


Thread is 2 and a half years old. Check the date it was posted at the bottom of a message before replying!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I know this thread is old but I am quite shocked that people would keep guinea pigs outside. I believe they are social animals requiring a lot of interaction, also sensitive to temperature extremes.

What on earth would be the point of keeping this kind of pet, if you kept them outside? Sure wish I never read this thread. Terribly sad and depressed thinking about it now.


----------

